# Having trouble finding a good backpacking tent & somewhere to use it!!



## kfisher513 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looking for a durable/easy to set up/lightweight 2 person backpacking tent for $150 or cheaper & a good national or state forest/campground to spend 3 to 4 days walking around camping & fishing in the southeast lower peninsula. Does anybody know what to buy & where to go?
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Tents


----------



## kfisher513 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sir, you are a gentleman and a scholar. I was online almost all weekend looking at basspro, gander mountain, dicks sporting goods, dunhams, sports authority and rei & those tents were not that cheap! Thank you so much!


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

You're welcome. Here is a thread that may interest you.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Figure out which tents you like, then find them on E-Bay, there's no reason to pay full price for a tent, when there are tons of people who buy a tent for a specific trip, it is never used again and they sell.

I have bought a couple for myself and several for other friends when we take our trips. Save about 60 dollars on an Eureka, and 250 dollars on a MSR.

This is a really good tent, lightweight and exactly what I was talking about.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/REI-Quarter...899?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab666dacb

This one is a great tent, lots of room, a little heavier then what I care for, but if you're not carrying it up a mountain

http://www.ebay.com/itm/North-Face-...206?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item2a1c4e4dce


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i used a hammock tent a lot in asia, found it perfect for me


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Are you looking for a backpacking tent for yourself or for multiple people? For a 2-3 person size tent, the REI Passage 2, ALPS Mountaineering Chaos 2 or 3 and the ALPS Zephyr 2 or 3 are pretty decent for the money.

Just went through the whole backpacking tent thing as I just got done shopping around for purchasing backpacking tents for my son's scout troop.

Alot of time you can get a good deal on previous year models, but checking around it looks like most of them are sold out. You might have some luck if you go to your local REI store, as at one local for me, there was a few that were discounted nicely left in the clearance bin a few weeks ago.

If you do have an REI close by, they also may have a "Garage Sale". They usually have this twice a year, so it may pay to check with them when the next one is. 

If you don't have any luck price/quality wise, and you don't expect to go on too many trips this year, you can always rent a tent for the time being. Until you find what you want for the price you want. REI rents them, some Universities actually have camping equipment for rent, or there are online rentals such as www.outdoorsgeek.com

As 2 Paws alluded to, ebay can be great. If you don't find something you like right now, just watch it for a while and you likely will find the deal you want. Another on line place where you can snag some super deals is http://www.steepandcheap.com , but you have to watch this one as they only clearance items one at a time. Campmor has been good to deal with. Others to watch are:
http://www.moosejaw.com/moosejaw/shop/home____
http://www.sunnysports.com/

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Sierra Designs Zia 2 with Gear Loft and Footprint- 135.00
http://www.sunnysports.com/Prod/Cat...ter_brand=Sierra__Designs/Page_3/SDSTZA2.html

Sierra Designs Light Year 1 tent- 130.00
http://www.sunnysports.com/Prod/Cat...lter_brand=Sierra__Designs/Page_2/SDSTLY.html

Marmot Traillight 2 with Footprint- 155.00
http://www.sunnysports.com/Prod/Cat...ort_0/Filter_brand=Marmot/Page_2/MRMTTL2.html


----------

